# Micro Mini Furnace



## jmdlcar (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi all,

Here is something for small refiner they may want. It cost $142.00 free shipping or you can bid on it. It is a Micro Mini Furnace on ebay here is the link.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Can34-Micro-Mini-Furnace-5-Inches-Tall-With-Top-On-2013-/300892474112?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item460e96cb00

Here is a video about melt time. It is call Micro Mini Furnace melt time test using Bernz-O-Matic JT539T propane torch.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIuhIi7FrqM

This can be move if in wrong area.

Thanks
Jack


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 18, 2013)

I bought from him a couple of times. He has nice prices and some nice stuff too. I need a furnace one day soon.

Kevin


----------

